# R.I.P Silver Arowana:(



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey everyone i just lost my 8" silver arowana so mad and pissed off.  He jumped from a little hole in the lid and now he is gone 

I came to check my fish like I always do and then i did not see him. From then i started checking everywhere on the floor EVERYWHERE! Then i checked behind the tank and i saw my aro all dried up behind the tank He was my favourite fish in that tank 

I was hoping to see him reach to 12"+ ....He ate alot of my fish I remeber the time when I intoroduced a gar in the tank that was around 7". The gar was doing fine at first then i came like 30 mins later and i saw my aro strugling with something and the gar's head was sticking out his mouth    

Good times! gona miss him to death


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about your lost.  but maybe its time to fix that hole and go get yourself an asian arowana. i was told gold garden are getting a whole bunch of aros coming this thursday.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks yep already fixed the hole and secured the tank. What area is gold garden in?


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Real sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

shark said:


> thanks yep already fixed the hole and secured the tank. What area is gold garden in?


gold garden is at kennedy and steeles

http://www.goldgardenpetshop.com/contact.php


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to hear that bud.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Doctor T said:


> Real sorry to hear about your loss.


thanks man really apreciate it^^



Marowana said:


> gold garden is at kennedy and steeles
> 
> http://www.goldgardenpetshop.com/contact.php


thanks ill see if i could check them out this week but not sure if i still want another arowana yet...but thanks again^^



Hitch said:


> sorry to hear that bud.


i know but its ok nothing i could do now just prevent other fish from jumping but thanks again^^


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just as an idea, if you would still want the holes for ventilation. Get some wire mesh or plastic mesh and you can hot glue/silicone it to your canopy.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Hitch said:


> just as an idea, if you would still want the holes for ventilation. Get some wire mesh or plastic mesh and you can hot glue/silicone it to your canopy.


Or perhaps a custom cut egg crate top like in some marine applications.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thats not a bad idea thanks guyz gona work on it now cuz i just put a took so ply wood and covered where he jumped and the other holes. Ill see if i have any thing like that in my garage otherwise ill have to go to canadian tire later. I have a custom built wooden canopy.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

its ight thanks though


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Your chance to buy back a bigger arowana



http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/24_quot_Silver_Arowana__50-244188.html

2ft for $50!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Your chance to buy back a bigger arowana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man but i not going with arowana's again their nice fish but too jumpy i might go for a gar or something else thanks though....that is a amazing price^^ but a 2ft arowana in a 90 gal is a big no no.

oo ya by the way i got a large 7" peacock eel and 2 parrot cichlids yesterday their doing great

thanks though


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shark said:


> thanks man but i not going with arowana's again their nice fish but too jumpy i might go for a gar or something else thanks though....that is a amazing price^^ but a 2ft arowana in a 90 gal is a big no no.
> 
> oo ya by the way i got a large 7" peacock eel and 2 parrot cichlids yesterday their doing great
> 
> thanks though


You can do it but... you will have one unhappy fish!



some pictures of 20"-24" silver arowana in 75G and 90G tank 48 x 18 x 21 +/-


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> You can do it but... you will have one unhappy fish!
> 
> 
> 
> some pictures of 20"-24" silver arowana in 75G and 90G tank 48 x 18 x 21 +/-


 WOW! .....


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

EDIT: OOOPS sorry I didn't see the date of the thread before I posted... sorry to necropost =o

hey I'm sorry about your loss, I know the feeling. One day I came down stairs to find my "new" 1' giant gourami belly up at the bottom of my tank.... unexplained death.. must've been bullied or something


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> EDIT: OOOPS sorry I didn't see the date of the thread before I posted... sorry to necropost =o
> 
> hey I'm sorry about your loss, I know the feeling. One day I came down stairs to find my "new" 1' giant gourami belly up at the bottom of my tank.... unexplained death.. must've been bullied or something


It's ok, sometimes it's good to reopen an old thread. Sorry to hear about your gourami must have been a big loss 1' sad to hear


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> You can do it but... you will have one unhappy fish!
> 
> 
> 
> some pictures of 20"-24" silver arowana in 75G and 90G tank 48 x 18 x 21 +/-


That's just cruel. Large aros need a tank width of at least 24" MINIMUM! You run the risk of stunted it's growth and causing other defects like arched back.

I absolutely hate seeing this scenario. How would you like it if someone stuffed you in a 2x2 glass box to live out your life?


----------

